# Cwc G10 1990 Movement



## slim (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi

I just purchased a 1990 CWC Navy Issue G10 and was wondering about the movement.

After much research I came upon a site that said it has a Quartz ETA 955114 Movement:

**** Commercial link removed ****

I am a little confused as it says it has a date. Pardon my ignorance but is it standard practise to use movements with date options but not use them and is this the correct movement?

ETA-ESA 955.114

Features

quartz controlled stepper motor

sweep second

date: quickset

Data

11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm, H= 2.5mm

7 jewels

f = 32768 Hz

Best of all was this data sheet:

ETA 955.112/4 Data Sheet

Slim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Slim, interesting first post, regarding using a movement with a date feature in an undated watch, I don`t know in the case of the quartz movement used in the CWC but ETA 2824-2 (which have a date) movements have been used in undated watches.









It is possible that ETA makes the movement as standard with the date but that it can be left off if the watch manufacturer wants to make an undated watch, of course I could be completely wrong here









CWC has for sometime offered a dated G10


----------

